# SAP Consulting Jobs



## SAboy (Aug 14, 2008)

I worked in Dubai a year ago and enjoyed it so much that I would like to go back there for a few years

I am a SAP FI/CO Consultant and have send my cv to numerous website links as well as recruitment agencies in Dubai and South Africa but have received no replies. (Not even a "We have received your CV"). 
It is soooo frustrating 'cause you don't know if they have received it and are actualy trying to find a position for you or not.

I would appreciate it if anyone can supply me with information of:
a) A specific person/ company that specialises in finding jobs for SAP Consultants in Dubai
b) Know of any companies/ consulting houses that are looking for SAP Consultants

Thank you


----------

